# Plugs for Battery Conversion



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Howdy!


I'm converting my older Aristo and USA locos to battery only operation. Need plugs such as ART-29511 and 29607 etc. to rewire. Does anyone know a source other than Aristo or their dealers that might have the same plugs. I've ordered some on E-Bay and can still do that however thought there might be another source.


Thanks!


Monte


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a few items on my site. Click here.@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what I use from allectronics. http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/CON-240/2-CONDUCTOR-LOCKING-CONNECTORS-W/LEADS/1.html $1.35 each. They are the same as Aristo. You may have to check the polarity might be reverse on the leads, but that is not big deal at all.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the same as Tom.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You could use either of these sites one is less money than the other, just make sure polarity is right blk to blk and red to red and polarity right!! Nicky gave me the first link, I ordered from the second guy quick service. Regal 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180721409719?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 Nicky's 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250912583373 Mine


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Monte, I can let you have some I will give you a call.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I just looked at the All Electronics site. They also have the three,four and six wire connectors in the same style.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Henson has supplied me with some to start with. I'll check the others out as well. 

Monte


----------

